# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Video update - Ron Paul on Piers Morgan Tonight 1/4/12

## Xelaetaks

Well this should be fun.  Piers Morgan usually sucks but we'll see what happens.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8lRx_lvvwI

----------


## matt0611

newletters, unelectable, could you support X candidate, third party, etc

ugh

----------


## 69360

Where does Piers Morgan stand personally on US politics? I've never quite known. I figured liberal? We already know he might not be ethical what with the phone hacking thing?

----------


## jax

Should be a very good platform for ron to get his views out.

He's also on cnbc at 7est

----------


## green73

He's pretty much regarded as a big slimeball in England.

----------


## Dr.3D

What network and time is that?   I don't know all talking heads that well.  I don't watch the "news" channels very much either.

----------


## Xelaetaks

CNN 9PM

----------


## Dublin4Paul

Not looking forward to this. He isn't a legitimate journalist by any stretch of the imagination.

----------


## JuicyG

> He's pretty much regarded as a big slimeball in England.


That`s a very accurate description. I don`t really know if Ron`s doing himself a favor being on these CNN shows, especially on this slimeball`s show. He would take every opportunity to sneak one below the belt.

----------


## JK/SEA

Last night Piers said Ron's campaign is 'fizzling out'.....

----------


## Dr.3D

> CNN 9PM


Thanks.

----------


## KramerDSP

Piers Morgan is going to try and squash Ron Paul's campaign once and for all. But I think tonight is going to be epic because Ron Paul is pissed off and has HAD it with CNN reporters. The slighest push from Piers will probably get Ron to start dropping massive truth bombs, Morton Downey Jr. 1988 style. I am convinced. Especially after I saw what his demeanor with Dana Bash wasjust before his first whistle-stop event.

----------


## JK/SEA

6pm pacific

----------


## Dr.3D

> 6pm pacific


Thanks, that clarifies it will be at 9 via the forum clock.   Your post shows 6:41PM right now so I guess the clock is EST.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Piers Morgan is going to try and squash Ron Paul's campaign once and for all. But I think tonight is going to be epic because Ron Paul is pissed off and has HAD it with CNN reporters. The slighest push from Piers will probably get Ron to start dropping massive truth bombs, Morton Downey Jr. 1988 style. I am convinced. Especially after I saw what his demeanor with Dana Bash wasjust before his first whistle-stop event.


You may be right. Ron coming out with the 'chicken hawk' statement, his irritation with hannity etc, has me thinking Ron knows the score and whats at stake. He's kept his powder dry for a very long time. The time to really fight back has come. We shall soon see. I can't stand Piers Morgan...$#@!in' red coat.

----------


## fearthereaperx

Piers has been pretty cordial to Ron in past interviews. I am sure he'll bring up the newsletters but i doubt he'll be rude about it.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Piers has been pretty cordial to Ron in past interviews. I am sure he'll bring up the newsletters but i doubt he'll be rude about it.


Seems to me, bringing up the newsletters again would be rude, considering Ron has already answered the question multiple times on that network.

----------


## BUSHLIED

Yeah Huntsman and Trump are also going to be on the show...

----------


## Dr.3D

> Yeah Huntsman and Trump are also going to be on the show...


I don't doubt, this will be a Huntsman push.

----------


## Andrew Ryan

> Piers Morgan is going to try and squash Ron Paul's campaign once and for all. But I think tonight is going to be epic because Ron Paul is pissed off and has HAD it with CNN reporters. The slighest push from Piers will probably get Ron to start dropping massive truth bombs, Morton Downey Jr. 1988 style. I am convinced. Especially after I saw what his demeanor with Dana Bash wasjust before his first whistle-stop event.


God I hope so.

----------


## V3n

> Thanks, that clarifies it will be at 9 via the forum clock.   Your post shows 6:41PM right now so I guess the clock is EST.


Off Topic: You can set your forum clock under ::Settings::

On Topic: Piers is pals with Rupert Murdoch and was recently on trial for involvement with the illegal phone-tapping in Britain.

----------


## Dustancostine

Wasn't Peirs editor for News of World when his reporters were hacking phones and voicemail? If so the first time Piers tries to bring up the newsletters, Ron just needs to bring up the hacking scandal and point out that it is impossible to catch everything your employees where doing.

----------


## Brandon Todd Carr

> Wasn't Peirs editor for News of World when his reporters were hacking phones and voicemail? If so the first time Piers tries to bring up the newsletters, Ron just needs to bring up the hacking scandal and point out that it is impossible to catch everything your employees where doing.


This could be gold.

----------


## Dustancostine

> The CNN celebrity interviewer, testifying through a video link from the U.S., clashed repeatedly with the U.K. panel investigating media ethics, insisting he never took part in the illegal phone hacking that has led to the closure of a Sunday tabloid he once edited and the arrests of friends and former colleagues.


From Orange County Register

----------


## Xelaetaks

> Wasn't Peirs editor for News of World when his reporters were hacking phones and voicemail? If so the first time Piers tries to bring up the newsletters, Ron just needs to bring up the hacking scandal and point out that it is impossible to catch everything your employees where doing.


E-mail this to the campaign haha!!!

----------


## Muttley

> Last night Piers said Ron's campaign is 'fizzling out'.....


I nearly threw the remote through the TV after that comment!

----------


## wide awake

> He's pretty much regarded as a big slimeball in England.


Yep... here's a taste

----------


## Dustancostine

> E-mail this to the campaign haha!!!


If you could that would be great, I am traveling and have minimal email capabilities.

----------


## Lord Xar

PLEASE BE PREPARED RON PAUL!!!!!!

Send that info to Collins, maybe he can get it to him or go to dougweads site and let him know.

----------


## neverseen

Paul has no issues on Piers.  Piers is fair and nice to paul.  You guys are all crazy.

----------


## evadmurd

If he lets Ron talk, it will be ok.  Unfortunately I don't see that happening.  I hope Ron goes in there with a big smile and chuckles at everything PM asks.

----------


## TomtheTinker

I hear the camp has asked interviewers to no longer waste his time with the 3rd party question.

----------


## BUSHLIED

Morgan has already set the stage: first he is going to ask why he is NOT in the mainstream and then if not being in the mainstream makes him more electable....

----------


## harikaried

The intro for the next hour just had Piers Morgan saying Ron Paul is in 3rd and outside the mainstream but actually more electable than expected.

Huntsman and Trump will also be on at some point.

----------


## The New Fury

anyone have a stream?

----------


## Liberty Shark

This probably won't turn out to be good. I think the new strategy for the regimists is to try to get Paul supporters to vote for Huntsman in NH. However, this latest scheme is highly unlikely to be successful.

----------


## Slacker

http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/

----------


## SenseForMiles

I swear, if this turns out to be another smear attempt, I will never watch CNN ever again.

----------


## cindy25

CNN

----------


## eok321

stream?

----------


## Paulitics 2011

Doing well so far.

----------


## wide awake

So far so good with the questions/comments from Morgan....

You must be pleased about last night
Why do you get so much youth support
People get angry about that you are covered unfairly and there's some truth to that and figures suggest you should be taken more seriously

----------


## opinionatedfool

We should twitter bomb Morgan with positive comments thanking him for a fair interview if he doesn't say something stupid.

----------


## thehungarian

Why bother having him on if all they do is talk about other candidates? $#@!ing annoys the $#@! out of me.

----------


## Paulitics 2011

Ron mentioned Specter.

----------


## evadmurd

So far, I'm pleasantly surprised.

----------


## evadmurd

Santorum "lacks in vocabulary!". Hilarious!

----------


## bronxboy10

Good responses. Just made Santorum look like a jerk for the "Ron Paul is disgusting" comment.

----------


## unknown

> newletters, unelectable, could you support X candidate, third party, etc


It will be this.

Im really starting to question the people around RP.  How are they not preparing him better for what we know is going to be asked. 

Seems like some of the people on the RPF could do a better job.

----------


## Paulitics 2011

Ron mentioning how the other candidates' cuts are insignificant.

----------


## Paulitics 2011

> It will be this.
> 
> Im really starting to question the people around RP.  How are they not preparing him better for what we know is going to be asked. 
> 
> Seems like some of the people on the RPF could do a better job.


Maybe you should actually watch the interview.  It's pretty fair so far.

----------


## Harald

Nice. He will stay for after the break!

----------


## tuggy24g

Did really well so far. Nothing that was really negative towards him like most have been!!!

----------


## evadmurd

Question of electability after the break.  Nicely gives Ron a heads up and time to prepare.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Santorum really is a neanderthal with a limited vocabulary. Thanks for calling him out, Ron!

----------


## opinionatedfool

> So far, I'm pleasantly surprised.


Thank him here even if it's not outstanding. We should thank all media people for having him on when they give him a decent interview. I'm not saying PM's is the greatest, but it's not terrible.

*Thank Piers Morgan here: @piersmorgan*

----------


## SenseForMiles

Ohh, here comes more "he's not electable" lies..

----------


## JuicyG

Expect a sneaky hit below the belt soon in the closing. Let`s hope Ron will be able to dodge it.

----------


## jcarcinogen

'Electablity' issue coming up next.

----------


## Paulitics 2011

I hope Huntsman and Trump are on at the same time as Paul.

----------


## KramerDSP

So NOW it's a lovefest. Ridiculous. CNN is full of it. 

On an aside, I think Piers Morgan is fascinated by Ron Paul. He keeps staring at him like Ron Paul's a rare specimen on loan to the local zoo for a few months. "A honest politician... Wow... wow..... man....".

----------


## wide awake

Piers is still a tabloid selling sleezeball but I have to admit that this has been fair and respectful so far.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Great opportunity for Ron to answer questions New Hampshire voters probably have about him. Thanks Piers!

----------


## Paulitics 2011

Showing the Reagan ad.

----------


## ord33

This is definitely a fair interview so far by Piers Morgan. Dr. Paul is doing pretty well with his answers also!

----------


## jax

pretty damn good interview so far

----------


## eleganz

Piers is throwing underhanded pillow balls to Ron...lol

----------


## Paulitics 2011

Ron needs to get some damn talking points on the electability question.  Mention the polls.

----------


## JuicyG

just tweeted him "So far so good. I appreciate you haven`t pulled any sneaky hits bellow the belt on Ron Paul @piersmorgan #RonPaul". Send more his way.

----------


## KramerDSP

PM: "Conservatives are looking for a Reagan-esque figure. But the problem is your enemies view you as unelectable".

RP: I've been elected 12 times. Age is a relative factor. Besides you're not allowed to discriminate. If you are in relatively good health, and attract young voters, great! Freedom is a young idea. This is why I am very much electable. These views are not strange. I defend the Constitution and believe in balancing budgets. All of a sudden, they say my views are unelectable. We hate privacy. We hate the fourth amnendment. We like policing the world. And that's electable? The status quo is big government.

----------


## Paulitics 2011

Twitter post.

----------


## JuicyG

pftt the Twitter BS. Right. Save the "best" for last.

----------


## KramerDSP

OK that was awkward.

----------


## Paulitics 2011

On at the same time as Huntsman?

----------


## eleganz

OMG how awkward is it that Huntsman is listening in on the conversation about the tweet?

----------


## bronxboy10

Ron Paul: "I can't imagine him (Huntsman) attacking me"

(laughter)

Piers Morgan: "That is what he's on for"



Direct quotes.

----------


## Paulitics 2011

No, Huntsman is just staring.

----------


## evadmurd

I hope Huntsman takes the high road on this.

----------


## KramerDSP

Whoever sent that tweet in anger is an idiot.

----------


## JuicyG

Saved the best for last, sneaky sleazeball.

----------


## pauliticalfan

low blow to have Huntsman split screen... not real happy about that

----------


## VBRonPaulFan

> pftt the Twitter BS. Right. Save the "best" for last.


omfg hahahahahaha that tweet was freakin' hilarious hahahahahaha

i laughed so loud when i saw that!

----------


## Bigvick

Piers is right. What his staff has done under his name(newsletters, twitter post) is hurting Ron.


Ron seems to be completely oblivious that Huntsman is running "Ron is a racist Ads" in NH right now....Huntsman is a nice guy??!?

----------


## eleganz

> No, Huntsman is just staring.


nope he was listening, said piers.

----------


## thehungarian

I can't believe how big of an issue this stupid $#@!ing twitter post has become. NDAA? SOPA? Nah, let's talk about a snarky twitter post.

----------


## Maximus

That tweet just made no sense, they hardly ever post anything and then they post nonsense?

----------


## svobody

Huntsman would be pretty retarded to attack Ron Paul over a tweet. Especially after putting together those nasty racist ads. We'll see.

----------


## Carehn

That went good i think

----------


## JuicyG

Pierce "half of the stuff that comes out in your name". Right..

----------


## Chieppa1

> Piers is right. What his staff has done under his name(newsletters, twitter post) is hurting Ron.


Only because Ron won't lie and say he knew about it.

----------


## SenseForMiles

Hmm, another setup to make Ron look bad? On CNN?  how shocking!
And how disrespectful to cut Ron off in mid sentence multiple times throughout the interview. Yes, this is yet another smear attempt by CNN.

----------


## Slacker

Interview was class til the twitter nonsense

----------


## Kords21

The twitter post has become the new newsletter

----------


## pauliticalfan

Has Ron not seen the Twilight Zone ads Hunstman has put out? Why does he think he won't attack him? Or was Ron just being sarcastic?

----------


## jcarcinogen

I wonder how Huntsman will respond. paul wasn't hateful but didn't apologize.

----------


## JuicyG

Tell him to be fair: @piersmorgan

----------


## coastie

> Ron Paul: "I can't imagine him (Huntsman) attacking me"
> 
> (laughter)
> 
> Piers Morgan: "That is what he's on for"
> 
> 
> 
> Direct quotes.



RP really needs to get with it-this was a prime opportunity to call Huntsman out on the racist TV ad he's been running in NH, it appears he is not even aware those ads were running with his response.

----------


## cdc482

> Piers is right. What his staff has done under his name(newsletters, twitter post) is hurting Ron.
> 
> 
> Ron seems to be completely oblivious that Huntsman is running "Ron is a racist Ads" in NH right now....Huntsman is a nice guy??!?


Piers is a moron. Only our media can turn something like a humorous tweet into a full blown controversery.

----------


## evadmurd

Good for Huntsman!!!

----------


## Kords21

Nice to see Huntsman taking the high road on twittergate

----------


## Carehn

Huntsman is taking the high road.

----------


## C_J_Burns

> Piers is right. What his staff has done under his name(newsletters, twitter post) is hurting Ron.


Exactly... We can expect to hear this hashed out in the debates this weekend.

----------


## matt0611

Are we spared nothing? Really? Good grief...

----------


## thehungarian

"Maybe your daughters could unleash themselves"

Indeed.

----------


## bronxboy10

Huntsman made a joke about the newsletters then brushed off the tweet. Stand up guy for that comment.

----------


## coastie

> Huntsman is taking the high road.



He just told Ron to expect a tweet back....

----------


## eleganz

Huntsman going with a lowblow on the 'ghostwriter' thing but looked like he took the highroad by laughing it off.  He got the best of both sides there.

----------


## svobody

> Has Ron not seen the Twilight Zone ads Hunstman has put out? Why does he think he won't attack him? Or was Ron just being sarcastic?


Why mention $#@!ty web ads and drive traffic to them and start a new beef over the newsletters? Racist crap is in the last news cycle. Let it die.

----------


## justatrey

LOL, I love how Ron handled the Twitter nonsense. Anyone with even a little bit of a sense of humor can see it's not a big deal. He didn't campaign there! If Huntsman actually cared about Iowa, it would be a different story.

----------


## JuicyG

"the dirty stuff in your name". Trying to imply Ron has someone doing "his dirty stuff" hinting to newsletters indirectly. Huntsman is not playing into it fortunately.

----------


## matt0611

Even if he did know about it, and even if he did write it, its a joke, a bit of a low blow maybe? Sure, but this is politics, stop whining, my god...

----------


## rightcoast

What exactly did Huntsman say about the tweet and the newsletters? A dang log rolled out onto the mantle and I got distracted right as it came on.

----------


## JuicyG

> Ron's answer to the Twitter thing was TERRIBLE. 
> 
> 1. Rule #1 in social media, take responsibility when you are wrong
> 2. He didn't take responsibility for his staff's action
> 3. Because he didn't apologize and state that he did not take corrective action to prevent it from occurring again, the story just got bigger
> 4. Additionally, he opened the door to Piers follow up about Ron not knowing what his staff is doing
> 
> Huntsman just stated "You'd think he would have learned about ghostwritten letters by now" - which the media will use even though he followed up as a gentleman after it. 
> 
> Sadly, Huntsman's first answer is spot on.


This is strangely positive I think. It shows Ron didn`t write those newsletters. Makes that whole claim much more credible.

----------


## Maximus

> Ron's answer to the Twitter thing was TERRIBLE. 
> 
> 1. Rule #1 in social media, take responsibility when you are wrong
> 2. He didn't take responsibility for his staff's action
> 3. Because he didn't apologize and state that he did not take corrective action to prevent it from occurring again, the story just got bigger
> 4. Additionally, he opened the door to Piers follow up about Ron not knowing what his staff is doing
> 
> Huntsman just stated "You'd think he would have learned about ghostwritten letters by now" - which the media will use even though he followed up as a gentleman after it. 
> 
> Sadly, Huntsman's first answer is spot on.


He should have just said that everyone knows the staff writes the Twitter, just like President Obama's twitter.

----------


## evadmurd

He laughed and said "I'd have thought he would have learned something about ghostwriters by now". Then added that he actually thought it was funny and told Piers to tell Ron to expect a tweet sometime soon in return.

----------


## Carehn

> He just told Ron to expect a tweet back....


In the same manor I think he meant. Joking and stuff. What I mean is look at gingrich. He would have snapped and come undone. But huntsman is a little more steady. I don't think he is about to low blow paul but we can expect a tweet of some kine. Give and take. Lets just suck it up.

----------


## evadmurd

I don't think Ron really knows what a "tweet" is.

----------


## rp713

first off. ron doesnt care about facebook, twitter or any social media website. he doesnt play he said she said games. he doesnt care what media pundits, other politicians or what anyone else says negatively about him. he is above making this race personal. he just simply doesnt care about any of these yahoos. all he cares about is his goal, spreading the message, answering questions when asked, doing his part in the cause of liberty, and paying attention to govt polices and economics. no matter how small or big those policies are, its important. he said she said games and dealing with social media is something he doesnt give a rats ass about. some of you need to just realize this $#@! already.

----------


## walt

> He laughed and said "I'd have thought he would have learned something about ghostwriters by now". Then added that he actually thought it was funny and told Piers to tell Ron to expect a tweet sometime soon in return.


His saying it's not a big deal won't be used by the media, the other part will. Sad. Now the campaigns actions are taking time away from Ron to talk about real issues.

----------


## opinionatedfool

Someone who is responsible for tweets was probably thought they were signed in with a personal account when they made the tweet. I feel bad for whoever it was. Why the heck do these MSM people obsess about things like this?

----------


## walt

> Good God, Ron shouldn't have to worry about who is sending out Tweets.


CEO's of Fortune 500 companies do, why shouldn't the next President of the United States be held to that same (or preferably higher) standard?

----------


## evadmurd

Turning it off now.  I won't watch Trump.

----------


## SenseForMiles

> It's clear that Ron is not in control of his campaign, I don't think he wants to be...he has all those people around doing things and then he just is the figurehead...so this is not surprising to me that Ron didn't know about the tweet...is anything even going through Ron anyway? I doubt it. Now they can just start to build patterns about Ron..not good.
> 
> Then Ron goes on CNN when they have Huntsman on afterwards to give him a strong contrast to Ron...people watching are likely to see Huntsman and say hmm, maybe I should go with him...that was the intent of the interview to help Huntsman eat into Paul in NH....can't the campaign see what the media is doing to them???  Why doesn't Ron just go on local media in NH and skip CNN before NH.


Agreed.. He should just be the anti-media candidate instead of continuing to get this humiliating and disgusting treatment from them. The "Huntsman Surge" should be occurring any day now.. watch for it.

----------


## socal

> It's clear that Ron is not in control of his campaign, I don't think he wants to be...he has all those people around doing things and then he just is the figurehead...so this is not surprising to me that Ron didn't know about the tweet...is anything even going through Ron anyway? I doubt it. Now they can just start to build patterns about Ron..not good.
> 
> Then Ron goes on CNN when they have Huntsman on afterwards to give him a strong contrast to Ron...people watching are likely to see Huntsman and say hmm, maybe I should go with him...that was the intent of the interview to help Huntsman eat into Paul in NH....can't the campaign see what the media is doing to them???  Why doesn't Ron just go on local media in NH and skip CNN before NH.


RP a figurehead?  Wrong word

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/figurehead
noun
1. a person who is head  of a group, company, etc., in title but actually has no real authority or responsibility

----------


## matt0611

> Someone who is responsible for tweets was probably thought they were signed in with a personal account when they made the tweet. I feel bad for whoever it was. Why the heck do these MSM people obsess about things like this?


Seems like a reasonable story. 

Why wasn't Ron just coached to say this???
"One of the campaign staffers accidentelly posted it under the official account name when he meant to put it under his account"

What else could they say to that? Even if its false, who cares at this point? I'm willing to tell some harmless fibs if it means we get Ron in the white house

----------


## walt

> Someone who is responsible for tweets was probably thought they were signed in with a personal account when they made the tweet. I feel bad for whoever it was. Why the heck do these MSM people obsess about things like this?


Because when you are running something like that you shouldn't be logged into another account, the stakes are too high.

----------


## bobburn

The tweet is a non-issue.  The only people I've seen talk about them are Piers Morgan and everyone on this forum.  No one else thought they were bad or somehow reflected poorly on Dr. Paul.  Calm down people.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

*HOLY CRAP*

I've never seen such a huge amount of alarmists in my life as I have seen on this forum.  A tweet?  Seriously?  You guys think a freaking *TWEET* is going to be the downfall of this campaign?  Good gravy.  Huntsman doesn't even care, and it was about him. You guys need to $#@!ing collect yourselves.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Seems like a reasonable story. 
> 
> Why wasn't Ron just coached to say this???
> "One of the campaign staffers accidentelly posted it under the official account name when he meant to put it under his account"
> 
> What else could they say to that? Even if its false, who cares at this point? I'm willing to tell some harmless fibs if it means we get Ron in the white house


Someone is trying to keep it hush-hush obviously. They were hoping nothing would come of it.

----------


## SenseForMiles

> The tweet is a non-issue.  The only people I've seen talk about them are Piers Morgan and everyone on this forum.  No one else thought they were bad or somehow reflected poorly on Dr. Paul.  Calm down people.


With the media's help, they can easily turn it into "Twittergate".

----------


## JuicyG

> The tweet is a non-issue.  The only people I've seen talk about them are Piers Morgan and everyone on this forum.  No one else thought they were bad or somehow reflected poorly on Dr. Paul.  Calm down people.


Yes and no

----------


## ronpaulitician

I hope Paul and Huntsman can continue to trade light-hearted barbs. 

Sure, Huntsman put out attack ads against Ron Paul. So what? Paul was the frontrunner at the time, making him the primary target for Huntsman. Suck it up. Huntman is lightyears beyond Santorum and Gingrich in regard to be a decent human being. (Even if he is lightmillennia behind Paul.)

----------


## braane

This whole tweet thing is ridiculous. Heads should be rolling over this. Just when we think we have gotten past the newsletters, someone within our own campaign writes something inappropriate. Hopefully this person has been replaced and the new person is intelligent enough to realize that the tweets they send reflect on the campaign. 

To top it off no one took the time to inform Ron that this tweet had gone out and what exactly the deal was. So  he gets ambushed with a question about it in an interview, and low and behold... "I don't know what you are talking about". Which gives the appearance that Ron is a poor manager. 

If it isn't one thing, it's another. We aren't going to win like this. We have to become a well oiled machine, much like Romney's campaign, if we are going to win. There is  a target on our backs and everything negative that happens can, and will, be used against us. 

Use your heads people.

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

> Why wasn't Ron just coached to say this???
> "One of the campaign staffers accidentelly posted it under the official account name when he meant to put it under his account"
> 
> What else could they say to that? Even if its false, who cares at this point? I'm willing to tell some harmless fibs if it means we get Ron in the white house


Unfortunately there are plenty of issues that beg the question "Why wasn't Ron just coached to say this???"...

----------


## walt

> It's clear that Ron is not in control of his campaign, I don't think he wants to be...he has all those people around doing things and then he just is the figurehead...so this is not surprising to me that Ron didn't know about the tweet...is anything even going through Ron anyway? I doubt it. Now they can just start to build patterns about Ron..not good.
> 
> Then Ron goes on CNN when they have Huntsman on afterwards to give him a strong contrast to Ron...people watching are likely to see Huntsman and say hmm, maybe I should go with him...that was the intent of the interview to help Huntsman eat into Paul in NH....can't the campaign see what the media is doing to them???  Why doesn't Ron just go on local media in NH and skip CNN before NH.


A real commander in chief would fire the people involved:
http://www.mediabistro.com/agencyspy...b-tweet_b15484

If he was in NH instead of on national TV today it wouldn't matter.

----------


## walt

> This whole tweet thing is ridiculous. Heads should be rolling over this. Just when we think we have gotten past the newsletters, someone within our own campaign writes something inappropriate. Hopefully this person has been replaced and the new person is intelligent enough to realize that the tweets they send reflect on the campaign. 
> 
> To top it off no one took the time to inform Ron that this tweet had gone out and what exactly the deal was. So  he gets ambushed with a question about it in an interview, and low and behold... "I don't know what you are talking about". Which gives the appearance that Ron is a poor manager. 
> 
> If it isn't one thing, it's another. We aren't going to win like this. We have to become a well oiled machine, much like Romney's campaign, if we are going to win. There is  a target on our backs and everything negative that happens can, and will, be used against us. 
> 
> Use your heads people.


Ron needs to roll some heads if he is to be seen as a leader.

----------


## jcarcinogen

I didn't find the tweet funny but unprofessional and arrogant. Who ever did the tweeting should not be tweeting or at the very least reprimanded. It makes Paul look bad when he doesn't know about something put out in his name.

----------


## rightcoast

I agree with everything you said, but I don't think it is a *good* thing that Paul "ron doesnt care about facebook, twitter or any social media website. he doesnt play he said she said games. he doesnt care what media pundits, other politicians or what anyone else says negatively about him. "

It frustrates even supporters at times, because he doesn't need to water down or change his message to do the things above. He just needs to be a tiny, itty-bitty bit more direct at times. Also he may never be fluent in social media intricacies, but he should at least try to give the "right" answers to inane questions. Easy, truthful and direct ... does anyone doubt he found out and said "WTF is wrong with you, bad tweeter, bad tweeter!" Well, then emphasize it, apologize, and say the problem has been resolved with the temp worker or volunteer responsible being retrained in what's acceptable humor.

----------


## eleganz

Piers Morgan on his own show: Donald Trump, welcome!

Donald Trump: welcome to you.  (like he is welcoming Morgan to his own show)


The size of this guy's ego is insane.

----------


## walt

> The tweet is a non-issue.  The only people I've seen talk about them are Piers Morgan and everyone on this forum.  No one else thought they were bad or somehow reflected poorly on Dr. Paul.  Calm down people.


804 articles disagree...

Ron Paul on Huntsman tweet: We've heard this alibi before
‎
Washington Post (blog) - 9 hours ago
By Erik Wemple CNN's Soledad O'Brien did a fine job Wednesday of quizzing Republican presidential candidate Ron Paul regarding the above tweet. ...
In-Depth: Huntsman tries to turn up heat on Romney in N. Hampshire‎ Reuters
Ron Paul did not tweet Iowa comment to Jon Huntsman‎ The State Column
Ron Paul calls confusion over taunting Huntsman tweet 'irrelevant'‎ The Hill (blog)
ABC News (blog) - The Root
*all 804 news articles »*

----------


## KingNothing

Huntsman's a good guy, Ron's a great guy and neither seemed to really care about the tweet.  It's a joke, everyone.  Lighten up!

----------


## Boss

> Yes and no


This YT dude spends 80% of his discussion ridiculing RP, then goes on to agree with RP.

Dudes a lame.

Did you really just post this vid to substantiate that the twitter thing is an issue? Even the weak YT dude agrees its a non-issue, lol

----------


## TomtheTinker

> Someone who is resnsible for tweets was probably thought they were signed in with a personal account when they made the tweet. I feel bad for whoever it was. Why the heck do these MSM people obsess about things like this?


            because if they didn't talk about nonsense they would be forced to address serious issues such as 15 trillion of debt created by politicians they put in office

----------


## JuicyG

> This YT dude spends 80% of his discussion ridiculing RP, then goes on to agree with RP.
> 
> Dudes a lame.
> 
> Did you really just post this vid to substantiate that the twitter thing is an issue? Even the weak YT dude agrees its a non-issue, lol


Sure, agrees it`s a non-issue but still make whole video segment about it. This is the stuff that gets ratings. 
But strangely, I think this is positive when you think about it. It basically gives credit to the claim that Paul didn`t write those newsletters and that he doesn`t believe that racist stuff. 

Think this actually helped a lot.

----------


## rp713

tube?

----------


## 69360

Did all of you really just wring your hands for 10 pages over a funny tweet? 

Get over it nobody cares.

----------


## matt0611

> Did all of you really just wring your hands for 10 pages over a funny tweet? 
> 
> Get over it nobody cares.


Its not that we care, its the media that will shove it down people's throat for a 3 days to call Ron's management tactics into question.

----------


## r3volution

ooo nooozzz twittergate endz da campianz forever ..

----------


## socal

> Sure, agrees it`s a non-issue but still make whole video segment about it. This is the stuff that gets ratings. 
> But strangely, I think this is positive when you think about it. It basically gives credit to the claim that Paul didn`t write those newsletters and that he doesn`t believe that racist stuff. 
> 
> Think this actually helped a lot.


Yes, but maybe it doesn't "give credit to the claim that Paul didn't write those newsletters". But the RP detractors are now going after Paul for not being a good manager, and using the newsletters and twitter incident as examples, thus implicitly acknowledging RP didn't write them.  So the racist charge should be out of bounds for them now.

Plus it shows to the people just looking at RP for the 1st time how petty his detractors are.

----------


## Boss

> Sure, agrees it`s a non-issue but still make whole video segment about it. This is the stuff that gets ratings. 
> But strangely, I think this is positive when you think about it. It basically gives credit to the claim that Paul didn`t write those newsletters and that he doesn`t believe that racist stuff. 
> 
> Think this actually helped a lot.


 agreed.

----------


## walt

> ooo nooozzz twittergate endz da campianz forever ..


LMAO ROTF

----------


## samuel

I don't see why the Twitter thing was a big deal, I thought it was kind of funny.

----------


## green73



----------


## walt

> 


Did you get the Huntsman part on the other side?

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> *HOLY CRAP*
> 
> I've never seen such a huge amount of alarmists in my life as I have seen on this forum.  A tweet?  Seriously?  You guys think a freaking *TWEET* is going to be the downfall of this campaign?  Good gravy.  Huntsman doesn't even care, and it was about him. You guys need to $#@!ing collect yourselves.


+1.  I wish some of these people would log off for good. They simply don't have the heart for a fight and are just dragging the spirit of the board down.

----------


## steph3n

Chicken little says de sky iz fallin!

FAIL WHALE!!!!! FAIL WHALE!

----------


## socal

> 


Thanks, one of RP's best interviews.  He's definitely improving.

Maybe someone can update the title showing there's a YT video avail.

----------


## Revolution9

> That went good i think


Well it must have because you have been nervous nellied out about almost everything lately

Rev9

----------


## BKom

> Ron's answer to the Twitter thing was TERRIBLE. 
> 
> 1. Rule #1 in social media, take responsibility when you are wrong
> 2. He didn't take responsibility for his staff's action
> 3. Because he didn't apologize and state that he did not take corrective action to prevent it from occurring again, the story just got bigger
> 4. Additionally, he opened the door to Piers follow up about Ron not knowing what his staff is doing
> 
> Huntsman just stated "You'd think he would have learned about ghostwritten letters by now" - which the media will use even though he followed up as a gentleman after it. 
> 
> Sadly, Huntsman's first answer is spot on.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
THIS. 

Sadly, the guy we all think is humble old Ron is genetically incapable of apologizing and moving on. He owns every bit of nonsense that others do in his name. How f'ing hard would it have been to just say he was glad it was taken down because it was unworthy of his message. How freaking hard is that? Seriously. 

Ron had the perfect opportunity to look like the good guy we all know he is. What is wrong with this picture that he just couldn't do it?

----------


## dirtae

> Sadly, the guy we all think is humble old Ron is genetically incapable of apologizing and moving on. He owns every bit of nonsense that others do in his name. How f'ing hard would it have been to just say he was glad it was taken down because it was unworthy of his message. How freaking hard is that? Seriously.


It hasn't been taken down. And according to RP's spokesman Gary Howard, "It was our tweet. We said what we wanted to say."

Source: http://www.politico.com/blogs/burns-...an-109497.html

----------


## BKom

> It hasn't been taken down. And according to RP's spokesman Gary Howard, "It was our tweet. We said what we wanted to say."
> 
> Source: http://www.politico.com/blogs/burns-...an-109497.html


It was initially taken down, then put back up. And if Howard said that, then he's not very bright. You NEVER PUNCH DOWN. Huntsman isn't going to take any Paul voters. He's only going to take Romney voters. Why pick a fight with him? It's bad politics, and it's not even funny.

----------


## kuckfeynes

> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> THIS. 
> 
> Sadly, the guy we all think is humble old Ron is genetically incapable of apologizing and moving on. He owns every bit of nonsense that others do in his name. How f'ing hard would it have been to just say he was glad it was taken down because it was unworthy of his message. How freaking hard is that? Seriously. 
> 
> Ron had the perfect opportunity to look like the good guy we all know he is. What is wrong with this picture that he just couldn't do it?


He's probably not apologizing because he's not sorry. He seems to actually believe it is funny, even though he said he told the perp that it wasn't. And I seem to agree.

----------


## ord33

It's sad that this tweet is being talked about so much instead of an otherwise great interview.

----------


## justatrey

Come on, Huntsman didn't campaign in Iowa! *Everyone knew he was going to do horrible, and he didn't care!* That's why Paul says it was in good humor; because there's no way Huntsman could be offended.

 I think Paul actually wins some votes from this for showing he has a sense of humor.

----------


## BKom

> He's probably not apologizing because he's not sorry. He seems to actually believe it is funny, even though he said he told the perp that it wasn't. And I seem to agree.



Seems to me that a candidate having a problem getting the media to take him seriously, needs to be, you know, a little serious. If it had been Bachmann, who had been irritating the you know what out of everyone, I could even see it, though it would still be stupid. But to take a non-factor like Huntsman and elevate him by giving him time to answer is beyond stupid. 

I have considered this campaign to be far superior to the last one. It has been run much more professionally at the top. But this sounds like they let some of the idiots who were running the last campaign back in the door for a slap and tickle last night.

----------


## moonshine5757

First off, bravo to Piers Morgan for giving Ron Paul fair questions and letting the Dr. take all the time he needed to get his points across. I thought the doctor did well, but once again he has to include social security into the talking points when he is mentioning cuts. You have to do it, it needs to be second nature. The elderly hear cuts and think ut oh there goes my SS or Medicare. But all in all that was very good. 

By the way when I saw the tweet go through the first seconds it popped up I said, you gotta be kidding. It was childish, and RP really should've just said a quick apology to Huntsman as a show of good faith.

The problem I have with the tweet is that it gives Huntsman attention that he wouldn't have got without it. We shouldn't focus on him at all if it's not an outright attack.

----------


## WD-NY

> I hope Paul and Huntsman can continue to trade light-hearted barbs. 
> 
> Sure, Huntsman put out attack ads against Ron Paul. So what? Paul was the frontrunner at the time, making him the primary target for Huntsman. Suck it up. Huntman is lightyears beyond Santorum and Gingrich in regard to be a decent human being. (Even if he is lightmillennia behind Paul.)


What the heck are you talking about? Huntsman isn't a friend. He's the establishment's firewall in NH and will probably cost us a walk off 2nd behind Romney.

We need guys like you who understand how independent/left-leaning voters think to be '*opposition researching*' the snot out of Huntsman.

----------


## jasonxe

sigh...

----------


## nano1895

> @jonhuntsman we found your one Iowa voter. He’s in Linn precinct 5 you might want to call him and say thanks.’





> @jonhuntsman we found your one Iowa voter. He’s in Linn precinct 5 you might want to call him and say thanks *:P.*


If this tweet was sent in humor WHY OH WHY did they not add something like THIS. It's like every rule that every 9 year old and up knows while chatting/texting, if you say something that goes a little too far, SALVAGE WITH THE :P EMOTICON. 

or at least follow up the tweet saying its a joke or something I mean why let this fester?

----------


## sailingaway

> He's probably not apologizing because he's not sorry. He seems to actually believe it is funny, even though he said he told the perp that it wasn't. And I seem to agree.


Huntsman has put out ads implying Ron is racist and crazy. The tweet was dumb, imho, but lighthearted, in comparison.

----------


## sailingaway

> If this tweet was sent in humor WHY OH WHY did they not add something like THIS. It's like every rule that every 9 year old and up knows while chatting/texting, if you say something that goes a little too far, SALVAGE WITH THE :P EMOTICON. 
> 
> or at least follow up the tweet saying its a joke or something I mean why let this fester?


It's festering?

----------


## WD-NY

> Ron Paul: "I can't imagine him (Huntsman) attacking me"
> 
> (laughter)
> 
> Piers Morgan: "That is what he's on for"
> 
> Direct quotes.


This was definitely a #win for Huntsman...

It also didn't help that Huntsman looks all serious and stern while Ron was literally acting like he had just huffed laughing gas (re: goofy, arm-waving mode in full effect).

Interesting how Ron was able to maintain "stern/gruff" mode until the twitter question got asked. It was almost like a switch got flipped - he literally went into goofy mode until Piers basically cut the interview off.

----------


## sailingaway

> first off. ron doesnt care about facebook, twitter or any social media website. he doesnt play he said she said games. he doesnt care what media pundits, other politicians or what anyone else says negatively about him. he is above making this race personal. he just simply doesnt care about any of these yahoos. all he cares about is his goal, spreading the message, answering questions when asked, doing his part in the cause of liberty, and paying attention to govt polices and economics. no matter how small or big those policies are, its important. he said she said games and dealing with social media is something he doesnt give a rats ass about. some of you need to just realize this $#@! already.


And when it is on the other side, as with Perry at that debate, he defuses it, he doesn't try to capitalize on it, just as he doesn't take cheap personal shots pretending he thinks someone he knows isn't racist is, or crazy etc as Huntsman did in his ads.   HUNTSMAN is the slimy one.

----------


## devil21

> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> THIS. 
> 
> Sadly, the guy we all think is humble old Ron is genetically incapable of apologizing and moving on. He owns every bit of nonsense that others do in his name. How f'ing hard would it have been to just say he was glad it was taken down because it was unworthy of his message. How freaking hard is that? Seriously. 
> 
> Ron had the perfect opportunity to look like the good guy we all know he is. What is wrong with this picture that he just couldn't do it?


Fwiw, Ron is an INTJ on the Myers-Briggs scale (as are many of us in this movement, it's why we identify with him) and INTJs are nearly incapable of admitting mistakes and taking direct responsibility for things that we may or may not actually be responsible for.  It's a personality trait and that's why Ron doesn't do it.  We're used to being right about things so often that the rare times we aren't it's damn hard to admit it.  Ron didn't send the tweet so apologizing for it is tougher than you realize.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INTJ

----------


## TheDriver

Imo, that was a fair interview. Piers gave him amble time to control the discussion. 

However, it seems like parlor talk, it doesn't seem like our country is in trouble. Ron has to be more assertive and contrast himself as the solution.

----------


## G-Wohl

Think about the headlines that would be pressed tomorrow if Ron Paul apologized to John Huntsman on national television. The campaign probably told RP not to say that exact phrase on the air in order to avoid the "Ron Paul apologizes to Huntsman over vulgar tweet on Piers Morgan" headline on Drudge Report tomorrow morning.

----------


## sunghoko

> First off, bravo to Piers Morgan for giving Ron Paul fair questions and letting the Dr. take all the time he needed to get his points across. I thought the doctor did well, but once again he has to include social security into the talking points when he is mentioning cuts. You have to do it, it needs to be second nature. *The elderly hear cuts and think ut oh there goes my SS or Medicare.* But all in all that was very good. 
> 
> By the way when I saw the tweet go through the first seconds it popped up I said, you gotta be kidding. It was childish, and RP really should've just said a quick apology to Huntsman as a show of good faith.
> 
> The problem I have with the tweet is that it gives Huntsman attention that he wouldn't have got without it. We shouldn't focus on him at all if it's not an outright attack.


I so agree with this. Ron has to show that he's the practical choice and not some ideologue we're trying to elect. The transition period is not stressed enough and old people freak out when they even mention SS or medicare would be cut. They love hearing from Ron that we need to "honor our commitment" to the elderly that have paid into the system for so long. Remember when people were freaking out about Perry's SS ponzi scheme. That scares the AARP crowd.

As for the tweets, I think the campaign was just upset over the newsletter negative ads that Huntsman aired.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

> He's probably not apologizing because he's not sorry. He seems to actually believe it is funny, even though he said he told the perp that it wasn't. And I seem to agree.


I honestly don't think he has a friggin clue what a tweet is.

----------


## rblgenius

RON PAUL COULD CRUSH THE "ELECTABILITY" ISSUE WITH THE FOLLOWING POINTS:
1. A presidential election is ALL about the independents. I won almost fifty percent of the independent vote in the IA caucus.
2. I energize followers, especially people in the 18-29 age bracket. I won almost fifty percent of their vote in the IA caucus as well.
3. When people get to know me, they believe in me and my message. Me being "crazy" hasn't stopped me from being elected 12 times to the House in my district.
4. My ideas are CONSERVATIVE and DIFFERENT from Romney. I would actually be able to DEBATE obamacare because I didn't write the basis Obama used for national obamacare. I'm the only CONSERVATIVE that actually proposes CUTTING SPENDING - not CUTTING FUTURE SPENDING INCREASES. Over $1 trillion will be cut the first day I'm in office. Obama won primarily on the ticket of the "peace candidate" but he has only ESCALATED the war in Afghanistan. I am the only Republican candidate with the 75 percent of the public support on ENDING ALL THE UNNECESSARY AND COSTLY WARS OVERSEAS. Not only the public supports me, but the ARMED FORCES overwhelmingly do AS WELL.
5. I'm the ONLY candidate that is speaking out against NDAA and Patriot Act and the soon to be passed Ex-Patriation Act (which gives President authority to remove one's citizenship). We must draw the line when it comes to liberty and STAND UP for our FREEDOM.

----------


## J_White

lol thats a good one !!




> Wasn't Peirs editor for News of World when his reporters were hacking phones and voicemail? If so the first time Piers tries to bring up the newsletters, Ron just needs to bring up the hacking scandal and point out that it is impossible to catch everything your employees where doing.

----------


## papitosabe

> Saved the best for last, sneaky sleazeball.


you called it earlier, but it was going to be asked by someone regardless.  I just don't get why he no one in his campaign prepares him for these questions.  It happens time and time again, and his face and tone shows he's caught off guard.   Mind boggling!

----------


## unknown

I just watched RP's reaction regarding the tweet...

Are you kidding me?  How else was he supposed to handle it except laugh it off?  

Theyre making a major effing issue about some nothing tweet.

----------


## papitosabe

> A dang log rolled out onto the mantle and I got distracted right as it came on.


don't know why but that was funny!

----------


## lilymc

It kinda sucks that RP and all of his supporters have to be EXTRA careful to never give his opponents ANY ammunition to use against us.  Because the reality is, they will take ANYTHING they can - even a dumb little tweet - and make a federal case out it. The establishment can't find any real dirt on him, so it's always the same ol BS.  

So yeah, unfortunately we all do have to be VERY careful about what we say and do, so it doesn't reflect badly on the campaign... but that's just the way it is.

----------


## jcarcinogen

> It kinda sucks that RP and all of his supporters have to be EXTRA careful to never give his opponents ANY ammunition to use against us.  Because the reality is, they will take ANYTHING they can - even a dumb little tweet - and make a federal case out it. The establishment can't find any real dirt on him, so it's always the same ol BS.  
> 
> So yeah, unfortunately we all do have to be VERY careful about what we say and do, so it doesn't reflect badly on the campaign... but that's just the way it is.


Exactly. This is why I complained earlier... not that this is a big deal or anything but because the press agent or staffer that was tweeting for a presidential candidate should have known better.

----------


## papitosabe

> I just watched RP's reaction regarding the tweet...
> 
> Are you kidding me?  How else was he supposed to handle it expect laugh it off?  
> 
> Theyre making a major effing issue about some nothing tweet.


watch it again...watch his face, notice a few times his speech changes and there was a little stumble...many won't notice things like that, but I could definitely see it on his face... but you are right, its def a non issue, but you see tweets from so many on major news all the time... but it won't last too long...

now I heard this was deleted and then re-tweeted?? wth? ..

----------


## sailingaway

> I so agree with this. Ron has to show that he's the practical choice and not some ideologue we're trying to elect. The transition period is not stressed enough and old people freak out when they even mention SS or medicare would be cut. They love hearing from Ron that we need to "honor our commitment" to the elderly that have paid into the system for so long. Remember when people were freaking out about Perry's SS ponzi scheme. That scares the AARP crowd.
> 
> As for the tweets, I think the campaign was just upset over the newsletter negative ads that Huntsman aired.


transition period is a rotten way to say it because it could mean in 10 years when you are even older and less able to take care of yourself we will yank it, when in fact he intends to pay for it by cuts elsewhere so kids can opt out, and end it not for those who have paid in but for those who never will.

----------


## unknown

> watch it again...watch his face, notice a few times his speech changes and there was a little stumble...many won't notice things like that, but I could definitely see it on his face... but you are right, its def a non issue, but you see tweets from so many on major news all the time... but it won't last too long...
> 
> now I heard this was deleted and then re-tweeted?? wth? ..


I really cant waste time studying RP's face to be perfectly honest.  RP was right to blow it off.  Would have been even better if he said something like "we're in the middle of a recession, on the verge of another preemptive war, we're bankrupt, TSA VIPER teams are being deployed, NDAA was just signed into law and youre asking about a tweet..."

Anyway Huntsman needs some blowback for those ads he's running.

----------


## Revolution9

> don't know why but that was funny!


Yeah.. I was thinking..why didn't he just use the remote to roll it back up.

Rev9

----------


## Diurdi

Pretty fair interview in my opinion.

----------


## RockEnds

Someone in the staff should have told Dr Paul that they made the tweet.  That said, Huntsman had it coming.  He pissed off an entire state, and that might work Iowans didn't vote in the general election.  We do.  

Huntsman burnt his bridges here.  For an ambassador, he certainly proved he lacks diplomacy.  I heard him yesterday on the stump in New Hampshire continuing to talk smack about Iowa.  I wonder how many other states he hates?  He may be in the race long enough to piss off South Carolina.  Personally, I think the guy should crawl back to China and stfu.  Dr Paul might have mentioned that Huntsman has done his best to ensure he's actively hated here.  No one really cared that he skipped Iowa.  But after his corn picking statement, he owes votes here.  Iowa should send him a bill for the seven hundred and some votes he did garner, then pass a resolution barring him from ever appearing on a ballot in this state again.  

I'm sure Huntsman got caught up in the press attacks against Iowa.  But those attacks were aimed at Iowa voters who didn't like any of the candidates and weren't planning to caucus for anyone.  The attacks were aimed to encourage people to pick a candidate, any candidate, and vote against Ron Paul.  It was effective, although not as effective as TPTB would have liked.  Where Huntsman got confused was in thinking that he was running for president of New Hampshire.  What a knuckle head.  Iowa is a swing state.  We see the candidates again after the primary season is over.  The nominees still campaign here during the general.  We do vote again next November.  The guy is an idiot.

----------


## sam1952

I haven't read all the comments here but I think that was fair interview. Piers gave him all the time he wanted to answer questions. He asked all the questions in a respectful manor and actually was the perfect platform for Ron to put some of these questions to bed. I think in a longer interview like this he should welcome the questions and give unrushed answers that anyone listening can understand and agree with (or not). Both Piers and Ron seemed relaxed and I enjoyed the interview. I hope millions of voters saw this.

----------

